# çıkmak - turn out ot be



## Zuccherro

Merhaba!

çıkmak ne zaman: "turn out to be" demek?
Ben nasıl bilebilirim?


----------



## Rallino

Örnek bir cümleniz var mı?
Eğer _tadı çıkmak_'tan bahsediyorsanız, o bir deyim sadece.
Tadı çıkmıyor _(lit. its taste doesn't come out)_. Tadını hissedemiyorum = Zevk almıyorum.

_Çıkmak_ fiilini o anlamda kullandığımız başka bir söz gelmiyor aklıma.


----------



## Zuccherro

Evet ondan bahsediyordum
Tamam anladım

Ama "to turn out to be" anlama için bir özgül sonek vardı sanırdım
Yani I thought maybe there's a specific suffix that comes with çıkmak that makes it mean "to turn out to be" so that I can distinguish it from çıkmak's other meanings
Mesela -dan çıkmak: to go out, -la çıkmak: to date someone, *-x* çıkmak: to turn out to be
Bu -x soneki var mi?


----------



## Rallino

Sanırım _ortaya çıkmak_ kullanılabilir.
_Adamın zengin olduğu ortaya çıktı_. - The guy turned out to be rich. (He has always been rich, we just didn't know it until now.)

Bir de _olup çıkmak/olmak çıkmak _var.
_Adam zengin oldu çıktı. _- The guy became rich. (He wasn't rich before.)


----------



## Zuccherro

Yanı "bir eşek şakası ortaya çıktı": it turned out to be a prank, ya da "dediğin kadar pahalı ortaya çıktı": it turned out to be as expensive as you said it was söylebilir miyiz?
Peki başka fiiler "turn out" aynı anlaması ile var mı?


----------



## Rallino

Zuccherro said:


> Yanı "bir eşek şakası *olduğu *ortaya çıktı": it turned out to be a prank, ya da "dediğin kadar pahalı *olduğu *ortaya çıktı": it turned out to be as expensive as you said it was söylebilir miyiz?


Evet. 



> Peki başka fiiler "turn out" aynı anlaması ile var mı?


Bir liste yapamayız, maalesef. Aklınızda _turn out_'ın kullanıldığı cümleler varsa, onlar üzerine konuşabiliriz. (Her biri için yeni bir ilmek açmayı unutmayın.)


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamam öyle yapacağım 
Düzeltme için çok teşekkür ederim !


----------



## shafaq

Zuccherro said:


> Ama "to turn out to be" anlama için bir özgül sonek vardı sanırdım
> Yani I thought maybe there's a specific suffix that comes with çıkmak that makes it mean "to turn out to be" so that I can distinguish it from çıkmak's other meanings
> 
> Bu -x soneki var mi?



I think you are seeking for that :

(Olay) bir eşek şakası çıktı.
Dediğin kadar pahalı çıktı.
Adam çok akıllı çıktı.
Aldığım karpuz kelek çıktı.


----------



## Zuccherro

So we can say all of the following:

Ortaya çıkmak
Olup çıkmak/olmak çıkmak
Ve çıkmak sade de hep olur

Are they all equivalents or is there any nuances between them?


----------



## shafaq

*çıkmak*=to get out,  to quit, to leave, to walk up, to increase, (sun/moon)to rise, (plant)to come up, (a new book)to come out/to be published, (a way) to go to, (dream) to come true, to appear, *... , to turn out to be, to prove to be.

ortaya çıkmak=*to appear, to come into existence, to get appearent/visible,*to turn out to be, to prove to be**.

olduğu ortaya çıkmak=**to turn out to be, to prove to be*


----------



## Zuccherro

Çok teşkkürler


----------

